# Libre 2 and CT / MRI scans



## StewB (Oct 12, 2021)

I have been called for a CT scan next week. Is this an issue for a Libre 2 sensor? Not much I can do about it, but it would be good to know! Also, I am waiting for an appointment for an MRI scan in the next few weeks, will this be an issue for the sensor?

Stew


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 12, 2021)

StewB said:


> I have been called for a CT scan next week. Is this an issue for a Libre 2 sensor? Not much I can do about it, but it would be good to know! Also, I am waiting for an appointment for an MRI scan in the next few weeks, will this be an issue for the sensor?


I assume the person doing it will be able to tell you. I'd guess for the CT scan the Libre 2 is dead if it's in the part of you being scanned and likely you'd be recommended to remove it anyway, and I'd guess they'll ask you to remove it for the MRI.

Either way, plan on it not surviving the scans.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 12, 2021)

MRI you will have to remove it no metal what so ever in the scan room.

CT my Dexcom was fine as no where near the scan area.


----------



## StewB (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank you both. Got in touch with the CT people and, as you say, it depends on what part of the body is being scanned. So, I’ll be OK for that without “losing” the sensor. The MRI is a few weeks away, so I’ll cross that bridge when I come to it..

Stew


----------

